

Ask HN: Has anyone tried the hamster ball robot? - BerislavLopac

You know which one I&#x27;m talking about, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;413&#x2F;. Although nowadays it would be a Raspberry Py instead of EEE, and it would make friends with Siri instead of Roomba. But the Python bit would stay the same. ;-)
======
qbrass
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110318004846/http://www.prism.g...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110318004846/http://www.prism.gatech.edu/~adonnan3/4180/)

The original site seems to be gone.

------
BerislavLopac
Clickable link: [http://xkcd.com/413/](http://xkcd.com/413/)

